
Show HN: Mlist – email newsletters, outside of the inbox - noahtovares
https://mlist.io
======
noahtovares
Hello HN! Made this app to try and improve the experience of subscribing to
and reading email newsletters.

We're featured on product hunt today
([https://www.producthunt.com/tech/mlist-2-0](https://www.producthunt.com/tech/mlist-2-0))

Happy to answer any questions! Thanks for checking out mlist

